# Can't work so I've been drawing (updated)



## Dave 48 (Mar 31, 2020)

Been busy lately drawing to keep from going crazy since I can't go to work.


----------



## Dave 48 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Mexican Squealer (Mar 31, 2020)

You are amazingly talented


----------



## Dave 48 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Dave 48 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 31, 2020)

Dude call Disney


----------



## Dave 48 (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't know how anyone can produce something like that.

I can barely draw a bath.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 31, 2020)

They are all 3D


----------



## dutchie49 (Apr 1, 2020)

Very nice work.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 1, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## Raylander (Apr 1, 2020)

You are real good at that! ??


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 1, 2020)

Fantastic!  Thanks for sharing your awesome work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 1, 2020)

Amazing!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 1, 2020)

Look at the eyes on those, they have depth.
You have a gift...


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Apr 1, 2020)

*Inspiring Dave, for anyone having artistic aspirations, to get busy..*
(have you ever done a golden eagle head ??)


----------



## transfixer (Apr 1, 2020)

Amazing !    Don't know what you do for a living,  but if I had that kind of talent I'd pursue a career using it !


----------



## Dave 48 (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks for all the compliments! 



AceOfTheBase said:


> *Inspiring Dave, for anyone having artistic aspirations, to get busy..*
> (have you ever done a golden eagle head ??)


I've never drawn a golden eagle before. I've done the Redtail pictured above and a couple of bald eagles. 



transfixer said:


> Amazing !    Don't know what you do for a living,  but if I had that kind of talent I'd pursue a career using it !


Thanks. I work in law enforcement. This is a just a hobby. Been thinking about starting up a business on the side but I don't want it to turn into something I hate. I already have a pretty lengthy list of things to draw for people. I'm enjoying this now but I don't want to have 30 different projects on my desk, especially when deer season comes around! Maybe when I retire.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 1, 2020)

Dave 48 said:


> Thanks. I work in law enforcement. This is a just a hobby. Been thinking about starting up a business on the side but I don't want it to turn into something I hate. I already have a pretty lengthy list of things to draw for people. I'm enjoying this now but I don't want to have 30 different projects on my desk, especially when deer season comes around! Maybe when I retire.



   In that case its probably therapeutic for you,  to help you get your mind off of work and relax,   my stepson is in LE also,    he took up woodworking not long ago , it helps him relax and unwind ,  gets his mind of work somewhat.  

Thanks for being out there !   stay safe !


----------



## dwhee87 (Apr 1, 2020)

Those are all outstanding, Dave. You are talented.


----------



## Dave 48 (Apr 9, 2020)

Got another one done.


----------



## daisyduke (Apr 9, 2020)

Dave 48 said:


> Got another one done. View attachment 1011681


Ok I love it!


----------



## daisyduke (Apr 9, 2020)

Dave 48 said:


> Been busy lately drawing to keep from going crazy since I can't go to work.View attachment 1010305


Favorite!!!


----------



## greg j (Apr 10, 2020)

Oh Man! Those are fantastic.  Where  do you come up with the inspiration for these?  
They are so realistic.  You certainly have a talent for it.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 10, 2020)

Dang Dave. Those are very nice !!!
You could make a fortune with that amount of talent !!!!

Hard to put into words how good those drawings are !!!


----------



## Dave 48 (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks for all the kind words. 



greg j said:


> Oh Man! Those are fantastic.  Where  do you come up with the inspiration for these?
> They are so realistic.  You certainly have a talent for it.



Never thought about inspiration. I just enjoy drawing animals, especially dogs. It's like a taxidermist once told me, "the joy comes from seeing someone light up when they see what you've been working on for them."


----------



## Tugboat1 (Apr 10, 2020)

Outstanding work.


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 11, 2020)

That's serious talent!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 11, 2020)

That is amazing work. You have a true talent.


----------



## Redbow (Apr 12, 2020)

Fantastic work..I can't even draw a straight line..


----------



## 27metalman (Apr 16, 2020)

I can't even draw a decent looking stick person.  You do good work.


----------



## Dave 48 (Apr 16, 2020)

Did this for a buddy that trains dogs. He took this shot right before he jumped.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 16, 2020)

I don't know how you can be unemployed with those kind of drawing skills..... I know a guy that does black and white family portraits on the side and makes great money. 

WOW!!!!!


----------



## Dave 48 (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the compliment. I'm still employed, just not working at the moment. I'm about to start a part time business doing this.
I'm trying to make the most of my time off.


----------



## buckpasser (Apr 19, 2020)

Beautiful work!  Better than any drawings I’ve ever seen. The eyes are true mirrors on those dogs, making them appear as or more alive than a high quality photo.


----------



## Ole Dead Eye (Apr 21, 2020)

Simply amazing!!


----------



## Thunder Head (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow just Wow dave!

I completely understand. My younger brother wanted us to try and do outdoor tv. I said man hunting and fishing is what i do for fun. I dont want to turn it into my job.


----------



## Squirrel hunter22 (Jun 5, 2020)

Sir you are super talented .... My uncle he was good like you ,we drawed stuff every other day when I was younger .. After he passed away drawing never felt the same to me .. You brought back good memories and your pictures are superb .. I love them


----------



## Ole Dead Eye (Jun 15, 2020)

Mr. Wheeler just finished up this drawing for us. I got this for my wife for a birthday gift. I was able to give it to her tonight...  when I gave it to her the tears were immediate. She loved it!!  Thank you so much sir on a excellent drawing.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 22, 2020)

Ole Dead Eye said:


> Mr. Wheeler just finished up this drawing for us. I got this for my wife for a birthday gift. I was able to give it to her tonight...  when I gave it to her the tears were immediate. She loved it!!  Thank you so much sir on a excellent drawing. View attachment 1022054


Great sketch. Look like senior aged Golden.


----------



## Ole Dead Eye (Jun 26, 2020)

Yes,sir. She will be 12 in October


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 28, 2020)

That's about the age of mine, white face and all, Cooper.

Great work, too!


----------



## Redbow (Jun 29, 2020)

That old Golden looks like our Baily that we had years ago...He died in 2010 at age 13..Great job with that for sure..


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jul 1, 2020)

Very nice drawings. Truly talented.


----------



## gemihur (Aug 18, 2020)

Buddy, You sure know how to use graphite.
I admire your talent immensely.
Good luck to you and your pursuits.


----------



## Worley (Aug 18, 2020)

Amazing gift sir...


----------



## Dave 48 (Aug 20, 2020)

gemihur said:


> Buddy, You sure know how to use graphite.
> I admire your talent immensely.
> Good luck to you and your pursuits.


Thank you. It's not graphite though. It's all charcoal. 



jollyroger said:


> These are all remarkable drawings Dave!
> 
> Is that watercolor wash in the background of this one?
> 
> Really nice work ?



It's all charcoal. I just smudged it with a blending stump and a paint brush.


----------

